# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Meningkatkan Shiroji - berbagi pengalamani

## GenKoi

Untuk menjaga dan meningkatkan kualitas shiroji koi selain faktor genetik dan kualitas air , banyak juga yang percaya bahwa pengaturan diet yang tepat dan penambahan bahan makanan tertentu dapat meningkatkan kualitas warna putih pada koi.

Dari daftar dibawah ini , berdasarkan pengalaman dan keyakinan anda saat ini,  mana saja yang dapat meningkatkan kualitas shiroji koi

1.	Memberi pakan yang mengandung enzim manda
2.	Memberi pakan yang mengandung wheatgerm
3.	Memberi pakan yang mengandung silkworm
4.	Memberi pakan yang mengandung silk powder
5.	Memberi pakan dengan kandungan protein rendah
6.	Memberi pakan yang mengandung probiotik 
7.	Menghindari pakan yang mengandung spirulina
8.	Menghindari koi makan lumut dan algae
9.	Menghindari makanan yang basi kedaluarsa 
10.	Menghindari pemberian pakan yang berlebihan
11.	Mempuasakan ikan selama beberapa waktu
12.	Lainnya

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## isman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

> Jadinya pilih nomor 12 yaa  , tapi udah nyoba belum kebenarannya ?


Saya modif ogata silk power dg di coating pake monmo refresh dan hasilnya ikan di rumah kalau nurut saya shirojinya makin OK

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

> Jadinya pilih nomor 12 yaa  , tapi udah nyoba belum kebenarannya ?


Saya ada mentor dalam hal keeping yang menganjurkan hal tersebut. Saya tidak "mencoba" lagi. Saya langsung terapkan dan memang hasilnya memuaskan. Tak lama setelah saya beri pakan yang ber-coating montmo clay (thrive) Koi-Koi saya menunjukkan peningkatan kualitas shiroji yang baik. Jika kondisi kolam mendukung, saya kira waktu 2 minggu sudah cukup untuk menampakkan hasilnya.

ps: waktu itu pakan yang saya pergunakan adalah pakan lokal.

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wagiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Iori

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

> <br />
>  <br />
> Halo Om Hari,beli alat itu dimana ya?thk u infonya


 
Color Reader CR-14 
(Whiteness Index)
Mengukur tingkat keputihan makanan atau bahan mentahnya. Mampu mengukur bentuk padat, pasta, maupun bubuk.

CV DAINAN TECH
Ruko Malibu B-41
Jl. Pahlawan Seribu
BSD City - Serpong
Tangerang  15321,Indonesia

Phone	:	62 21 5386 210
Fax.	:	62 21 5386 210
Website	:	http://www.cvdainantech.com/

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwankptb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gunradal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## anato

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

Kolam nubi sofar suhu 28 derajat TDS 75 - 80 PH 7.7 - 8 pakan hi silk kenko (kurang lbh 60%) + silk potato (kurang lbh 30%) + hikari excell (kurang lbh 10%) sudah membuat hati senang dengan perkembangan shirojinya  :Cheer2:

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryachta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Donny Wibowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ikankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

